# My mom's mad at me for saving money



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

I don't get paid much at my current job so I saved most of my money when i get my pay check , the only thing i do with my money is pay the cable bill , that's about it . My mom is throwing a fit that i don't buy food for the house but when she ask me for things I would try to get it at the store i work at . I've been saving money so i can get my own place. Ever since i was a kid my mom hated the fact that i saved my money , My dad use to give an allowance and i would save every penny becauseto Move out as soon as i was an adult . My mom found the money i was saving and took it all . I don't know what she did with it still to this day . She got in a fight with me because i said i wanted to have good credit . 
I don't know why a parent would be mad at their kid for saving money, when their kid manages to pay the bill every month on time . 
I'm starting to think she just hates me :blank


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

That's just one of those things, right? I suppose you can't make everyone happy, so don't even try to.

Just keep doing what you're doing. That's insane though.


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

Do you have a bank account if not go and get one that is how you get a credit rating as well as borrowing money and paying it Back quickly it is a good thing and keep doing it you will need it for a rainy day one day 
Good work and keep it secret from your mum


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

Grog said:


> Do you have a bank account if not go and get one that is how you get a credit rating as well as borrowing money and paying it Back quickly it is a good thing and keep doing it you will need it for a rainy day one day
> Good work and keep it secret from your mum


I will and i do have a bank account .


----------



## Zack (Apr 20, 2013)

How much did she steal?


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

mybelovedaldra said:


> I don't get paid much at my current job so I saved most of my money when i get my pay check , the only thing i do with my money is pay the cable bill , that's about it . My mom is throwing a fit that i don't buy food for the house but when she ask me for things I would try to get it at the store i work at . I've been saving money so i can get my own place. Ever since i was a kid my mom hated the fact that i saved my money , My dad use to give an allowance and i would save every penny becauseto Move out as soon as i was an adult . My mom found the money i was saving and took it all . I don't know what she did with it still to this day . She got in a fight with me because i said i wanted to have good credit .
> I don't know why a parent would be mad at their kid for saving money, when their kid manages to pay the bill every month on time .
> I'm starting to think she just hates me :blank


My mom took about 5-6K dollars that I had been saving my whole life.

It was christmas/birthday money for all those years, and baby sitting money when I got a bit older. But mainly gifted money from my many relatives.

I was too young to open my own bank account so my mom opened up one for me, one day when I wanted to get money out she said she didn't think there was any in there and didn't know what happened to it. Of course later she screamed that I owed her for all the years of taking care of me. She used all of it to pay off some sort of debt.
I have come to live with that is the kind of person she is and can't wait to move out.

Now I opened my own bank account, and when I opened it she was really really mad that she would not have access to my money, yeah. That is what it is.


----------



## Pierre1 (Apr 25, 2013)

My Mum does / says things to me that contradicts when she says she cares for me etc but I think your Mum is just ''caring'' for you but in those weird contradictory ways...


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

mybelovedaldra said:


> My mom found the money i was saving and took it all . I don't know what she did with it still to this day .





red3002 said:


> My mom took about 5-6K dollars that I had been saving my whole life.


I'm a mom and I can tell you that is just not right. I don't care what your moms' reasons were, it was not their money to take. Period. That's horrible. I can't imagine a mom doing that. @mybelovedaldra, you cannot take that personally, your mom is messed up. I don't know if she hates you or not but she's got issues and they're her issues, not yours. Keep right on saving. That's taking care of yourself!


----------



## mybelovedaldra (Mar 26, 2013)

Steve-300 said:


> How much did she steal?


She stole nine hundred dollars from me :mum I was only 13 at the time man I just to think what i could do with that money now . I could have finished school and got a place to live .
T_T now i'm sad


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

timidSeal said:


> I'm a mom and I can tell you that is just not right. I don't care what your moms' reasons were, it was not their money to take. Period. That's horrible. I can't imagine a mom doing that. @mybelovedaldra, you cannot take that personally, your mom is messed up. I don't know if she hates you or not but she's got issues and they're her issues, not yours. Keep right on saving. That's taking care of yourself!


Well it's illegal too, while we're on the subject.

If you could get an audio recording of her confessing to taking the money from you, you could get it back, but whatever.

---

That's good for you OP, but moving out is still a tough thing to do. Best thing to do is to get roommates. I work full time and I would still be having trouble making ends meet if I moved out (it's frankly ****ing ridiculous).


----------



## red3002 (Sep 11, 2013)

If you are under 18 everything you/I own is hers.

So if I were to go and buy a 100K dollar car, she could transfer it into her name when I am 17 and 364 days. That is just an idea but that wouldn't happen because I couldn't own a car anyway under 18, it would always have to be in her name until I turn 18.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

red3002 said:


> If you are under 18 everything you/I own is hers.
> 
> So if I were to go and buy a 100K dollar car, she could transfer it into her name when I am 17 and 364 days. That is just an idea but that wouldn't happen because I couldn't own a car anyway under 18, it would always have to be in her name until I turn 18.


No, she really can't.

Minors have rights too. Actually once you're a teenager the actual legal authority they have is greatly cut.

If a parent opens a bank account in their name, agreeing to keep your money safe for you, then it doesn't magically become their money. It's still your money, and doing anything to it is a breech of a verbal agreement (best to get these things in writing).


----------



## blueman1027 (Aug 9, 2013)

Wow. This is screwed up on so many levels. I love my mom, but if she took the money I saved without asking, I would have a grudge on her until she repaid it + interest. Now, I'm pretty damn sure my mom would never do that, but damn dude.


----------



## timidSeal (Jun 6, 2013)

^ ditto. double ditto. million ditto


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

She is jealous that you are more financially responsible than her? I can actually relate. My parents were the same way. They called me stingy for saving my money and not buying extra things, but you know what? I saved up and bought myself a new car while they had to go to the check cashing place every week because they piss all of their money away. I'm now living on my own and renting a house while working two low paying jobs and I still have more money saved up than they do.


----------



## Raeden (Feb 8, 2013)

I personally think that it sounds like your mom is afraid of you leaving her since a great part of your purpose for saving money is to leave the house. A lot of parents don't want to cope with the whole empty nest syndrome. My parents are like that to some degree.


----------

